# Floor Corker - Parts?



## SSNJOHN (Mar 8, 2017)

Recently purchased quite a bit of used equipment. In the batch was a floor corker. Green, says Portugal, but instructions on it are in French. 

Drove a few corks in some spare bottles, filled with water with some old corks. Looked good, didn't leak. All good.

Last week, decided to bottle and had a few older synthetic corks I thought I would use up. New ones I bought were cork 1+1. 

See pictures of synthetics with slice down length. Not sure if there are replacement parts, but one of the four blocks has a raised edge damaging the cork. No way to adjust that I can see with partial disassembly. No apparent problem on the cork material as I assume it is more flexible. 

Any thoughts / recommendations other than buy a new?

Thanks,

SSNJOHN


----------



## Johnd (Mar 8, 2017)

SSNJOHN said:


> Recently purchased quite a bit of used equipment. In the batch was a floor corker. Green, says Portugal, but instructions on it are in French.
> 
> Drove a few corks in some spare bottles, filled with water with some old corks. Looked good, didn't leak. All good.
> 
> ...



Do your jaws look like these? http://www.homebrewing.org/Replacem...ium=shopping&gclid=CMbB0pSMyNICFQwVgQodE0UBxQ If so, you could replace them....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 8, 2017)

I have replaced my jaws - but I always push down th cork an additional 1/4'' and add wax to completely seal the bottle from any oxygen. 

I just opened up recently a 2008 apple wine - it was great !!


----------



## Hoxviii (Mar 8, 2017)

Take a file or some sand paper to the raised edge and smooth it out.


----------



## SSNJOHN (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks for the comments/responses. I will look at filing down the raised part doing the cutting. Initial glance looks like getting the blocks back in place may be challenging given the tension on the springs.


----------

